# MkIV Jetta A/C control illumination



## Jetta4Cabby3 (Apr 23, 2004)

Help! My climate controls have gone dark. After a couple of hours breaking interior trim pieces, I have completely removed the CC module from the car, and I *still* can't figure out where it's supposed to get light from. 

Are there light bulbs external to the module? Does the whole thing have to be replaced if the light fails? I'm completely stuck and just a bit sick of German engineering at this point.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

There is one bulb for all 3 knobs behind the center knob. Use a cloth to protect the knob and pull it straight out with a pair of pliers. (putting it in the 12 o'clock position works best) Use a pencil eraser to reset the bulb in the socket. If that lights the bulb up then you are done. If the bulb does not light up, you need a new one, Sylvania 2721 is the correct bulb.
Wrap a rubber band around the jaws of a needle nose pliers and pull the bulb straight out. Do not twist it. Insert the new bulb and the knob and you are done. (You can use a straw to reinsert the bulb, or a piece of vacuum hose.)


No need to disassemble the dash to do this..


----------



## surfmore72 (Oct 20, 2008)

you are a life saver... my light went out a few weeks ago and ive been dreading the thought of opening up the area. glad its nice and easy


----------

